# Help for selecting a nakiri -



## iamromain (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello people,

Xmas is coming and I'd like to preempt bad gift ideas by suggesting a new toy.
The next type of knife I'd like to try is a nakiri. Cooking mostly veggies these days, it seems like an interesting option. I'm also curious about their shape overall. I'm a home cook now, after spending a year in a pro kitchen.
I aim for under 180-200€ knife as it is for home purposes and that I've never tried this kind of knife before. 

I'm in Europe so obviously less offers, but I've tried to do some research before making a selection that I hope isn't too trash. The selection is also based on my design tastes so I may have skipped some slightly better options just because of how they looked.
Here it is:
Hitohira TD Blue #2 Stainless Clad Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm
Hitohira Futana S3 Migaki Nakiri 165mm
OKEYA GIN3 Tsuchime Nakiri 165mm
Shiro Kamo Carbon damascus Ao2 165mm
Shigeki Tanaka Nakiri 165mm Silver #3 Nashiji

If you have any clear winner, or if everything is garbage, please let me know. Taking any recos or more suggestions if any cross your minds.

PS: I think I would have fall for the Shigeki Tanaka Blue Steel No.2 Damascus Nakiri if it was still available somewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## AT5760 (Nov 26, 2021)

I’d go with the S. Tanaka out of those, I’ve heard good things hear about his Ginsan knives.


----------



## mr_pink (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi,
I subscribed to this thread because I'm looking for exactly the same. Thank you Romain for the list, I didn't know about all these shops. I was also looking at this one Kaeru Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm Sorry, I know this is not the answer to your questions, but I'd also welcome some more opinions. Thanks!


----------



## iamromain (Nov 27, 2021)

Hey! Yes it seems like it's a great option. 
Might go for this one.

If anyone has another pov / advice, lmk!


----------



## Benuser (Nov 27, 2021)

I have no suggestions in mind, just one warning. Damascus doesn't contribute in any way to a knife's performance. In fact, often they are thicker than one would like. 
A serious problem with Damascus is in maintenance. If you sharpen and want to preserve a blade's geometry, you will have to start behind the edge. The reason is, the new edge will move to a slightly thicker part of the blade. This sharpening, together with the stone's mud, will cause scratches. No big deal with other knives, as you can easily remove them with finer abrasives — or in the case of carbon steel, splendidly ignore them, as they will get covered by a layer of patina. With Damascus blades though, you will need to work the entire face with different grades of sandpaper, and finally an aggressive etching agent to restore the contrast. That's really a lot of work for a simple sharpening. Damascus knives may look gorgeous. As long as you don't use them.


----------



## iamromain (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks Benuser for this explanation. Will def keep in mind now and for the next ones.



mr_pink said:


> Hi,
> I subscribed to this thread because I'm looking for exactly the same. Thank you Romain for the list, I didn't know about all these shops. I was also looking at this one Kaeru Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm Sorry, I know this is not the answer to your questions, but I'd also welcome some more opinions. Thanks!


If this post can help more than 1 people (me) then it's even better.
Re: the kaeru nakiri, I love the very straight shape of the blade, like a perfect rectangle. I'm just not into the handle. JNS seems to be a top, top tier source and shop so I don't know if you could make a mistake by ordering from them.


----------



## ethompson (Nov 27, 2021)

Welcome to the rectangle gang!!! I find myself grabbing one of my Nakiri's at home as the bulk of what I cook is plant based and I am rarely cooking for more than 2. Great, fun, and surprisingly versatile knives - I've sliced small servings of boneless meats with them frequently.

I agree with the above that out of the options originally listed, I'd go with the Shigeki Tananka. That Kaeru also looks to have awesome specs, and would probably be my choice given the option though. Keep in mind that handles are easily changed down the line and that JNS may even have other handle options to be installed upon request.


----------



## mr_pink (Nov 27, 2021)

Would the Shigeki Tananka be easy to sharpen for a beginner? It's no Damascus but won't I damage the pear skin finish?


----------



## ethompson (Nov 27, 2021)

The reality with any knife is that the original finish will have to be altered over time to maintain performance through thinning. Looking at the S Tananka, you wouldn’t really hit the nashiji as it has a soft “wide-bevel” already established that you can follow during thinning.

I, personally, think kurouchi wide bevel iron clad carbon is the easiest to refinish and maintain over time. A decent stone finish looks better to me than most factory finishes and patina quickly covers up minor inconsistencies. 

Important to remember these are tools not jewels. For me, part of the beauty of a handmade knife is watching it change over time through use and care.


----------



## ethompson (Nov 27, 2021)

mr_pink said:


> Would the Shigeki Tananka be easy to sharpen for a beginner?



Never used his Ginsan, but I’ve read good things about both the steel and his handling of it. Shouldn’t be harder to sharpen than other common knife steels.


----------



## chefwp (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't know its availability in Europe, but I'll never stop singing the praises of *this nakiri* as a super performing, nicely priced, edge-retaining monster as a perfect entry into the world or these fun rectangles.


----------



## ethompson (Nov 27, 2021)

Another thing is I’d consider a 180 vs a 165. I think it’s just a bit more useful of a size for nakiri. Still plenty easy to use and less cumbersome than a gyuto in cramped spaces.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Nov 27, 2021)

If you can up your budget a bit, Watanabe Pro. It’s amazing. After much research, KKF led me to it, and I was not disappointed.


----------



## mr_pink (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions. In the end I went with Shigeki Tanaka for practical reasons (it was on sale and free shipping). It should arrive in the next days, looking forward to it, it will be my second japanese knife after the deba.


----------



## iamromain (Nov 29, 2021)

ethompson said:


> Another thing is I’d consider a 180 vs a 165. I think it’s just a bit more useful of a size for nakiri. Still plenty easy to use and less cumbersome than a gyuto in cramped spaces.


I thought about it. I have a 150 petty, a 180 santoku and a 240 gyuto. I felt like 165 nakiri would complete it nicely. Especially knowing that the 2 home kitchens I cook at are quite small.



Heckel7302 said:


> If you can up your budget a bit, Watanabe Pro. It’s amazing. After much research, KKF led me to it, and I was not disappointed.


It was definitely everywhere in my research, and I would have 100% go for this one if I was still in a pro kitchen. I took something cheaper, more in my tastes and easily available as I went for the S Tanaka.

Also re: changing handle. I have a friend who just started his knifemaking adventure and we'll train a bit before doing it on fine knives.

Thanks everyone for yall inputs, definitely great and appreciated! Great community.


----------



## Karl Dial (Dec 9, 2021)

I recently purchased a Mazaki Migaki W2 180mm nakiri from SKS. Very reactive but more than a workhorse. Extremely beefy in the spine but tapers very nicely. Love Mazaki's profiles. He has received some positive attention on this recently. My first reactive knife so I am still getting used to onions. Cooked chicken is much better at building a nice patina.

Also, my newest knife is a Shigeki Tanaka Nashiji Ginsan 240mm gyuto from K&S. Really like it.


----------



## tim huang (Dec 17, 2021)

iamromain said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Xmas is coming and I'd like to preempt bad gift ideas by suggesting a new toy.
> The next type of knife I'd like to try is a nakiri. Cooking mostly veggies these days, it seems like an interesting option. I'm also curious about their shape overall. I'm a home cook now, after spending a year in a pro kitchen.
> ...


I would recommend you to find this directly to their JP website or IG, tadokoro (まことシリーズ | 土佐包丁工房田所刃物). i have one of his Nakiri and it performs so well.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 19, 2021)

In choosing a nakiri, what are pros and cons of straight edge (with slight curve at tip) vs a more curved cutting edge? I feel like the curved nakiri is more like western chef knife and therefor defeats the purpose of the nakiri. Here are examples of what I mean. Thoughts?


----------



## tim huang (Dec 20, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> In choosing a nakiri, what are pros and cons of straight edge (with slight curve at tip) vs a more curved cutting edge? I feel like the curved nakiri is more like western chef knife and therefor defeats the purpose of the nakiri. Here are examples of what I mean. Thoughts?


it would be related to your knife skill. a straight edge is better for some specific knife skills. such as the photo below.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

tim huang said:


> it would be related to your knife skill. a straight edge is better for some specific knife skills. such as the photo below.
> View attachment 156876


Can you explain further? Am I wrong to think a curved nakiri is same as chef knife?


----------



## tim huang (Dec 20, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> Can you explain further? Am I wrong to think a curved nakiri is same as chef knife?


a curved nakiri is not equal to chef knife. the tip of the chef knife (or Gyuto) can do some....fine work. overall nakiri is not a multipurpose knife compared chef knife. you would find the major difference in cutting a larger proportion of meat.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

tim huang said:


> a curved nakiri is not equal to chef knife. the tip of the chef knife (or Gyuto) can do some....fine work. overall nakiri is not a multipurpose knife compared chef knife. you would find the major difference in cutting a larger proportion of meat.


No I understand that. I guess my question is poorly worded. It seems to me a curved nakiri isn’t going to behave differently in regards to board contact than a chef knife meaning the curved nakiri would not give you the advantage over a chef knife a nakiri would typically give. Am I correct? I understand chef knife versatility and tip work etc.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2021)

@marc4pt0 has a pretty nice nakiri collection

Really I think they can be quite nice in a lot of ways. Easy to thin, easy to sharpen. For me the thinner the better on this. Also square profile. If you're going to be a bear, be a grizzly


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> @marc4pt0 has a pretty nice nakiri collection
> 
> Really I think they can be quite nice in a lot of ways. Easy to thin, easy to sharpen. For me the thinner the better on this. Also square profile. If you're going to be a bear, be a grizzly


Square where the entire length of the blade rests on the board right? That’s my thought. Why are some nakiri made with more resembling of a curve like belly of chef knife?


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2021)

sometimes they're gyuto that break during heat treat or straightening. Sometimes it's truly stylistic. 

A nakiri will usually have a very subtle belly, I think that's preferable to ruler straight.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Often they're gyuto that break during heat treat or straightening. Sometimes it's truly stylistic.
> 
> A nakiri will usually have a very subtle belly, I think that's preferable to ruler straight.


I’m more confused than ever. LOL let’s do it this way. Which of the two look most useful? One is more straight and taller the other shorter more curved.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2021)

I would personally choose the one on the left


----------



## brimmergj (Dec 20, 2021)

That one on the left is fantastic. What is it?


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

brimmergj said:


> That one on the left is fantastic. What is it?



it’s a Sikon. It’s heavier than the Bloodroot for sure.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> I would personally choose the one on the left


Because? I’m trying to understand why. I never we had a nakiri before.


----------



## brimmergj (Dec 20, 2021)

I've never been more attracted to a nakiri. It looks dead flat, which to me is preferred. I'm realizing that I much prefer a more flat edge profile with how I cut.


----------



## esoo (Dec 20, 2021)

You basically get three types of nakiri
- the ones that have a raised tip and heel (similar to a Chinese slicing cleaver - Takeda does this)
- flat to a raised tip
- totally flat (Moritaka from what I understand)

Preference I think comes down to technique. From all the ones I've tried I like the flat to a raised tip. 

The one that has resonated with me:


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

esoo said:


> You basically get three types of nakiri
> - the ones that have a raised tip and heel (similar to a Chinese slicing cleaver - Takeda does this)
> - flat to a raised tip
> - totally flat (Moritaka from what I understand)
> ...



esoo, so what cutting style makes you like the one in your photo?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 20, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> Because? I’m trying to understand why. I never we had a nakiri before.



For me, a nakiri is all about the flat profile and push cutting but with pull slicing capability.






Tsunehisa Ginsan.


----------



## esoo (Dec 20, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> esoo, so what cutting style makes you like the one in your photo?



When using the nakiri, I'm generally either doing a tap chop (straight down) or push cut (down and forward). With the amount of flat, there is very little chance of accordion cuts. Having the small rise at the tip allows for occasional rock chops.

Also to add the the weight of this nakiri (220g) I find helps with the rhythm of both types of cut.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

esoo said:


> When using the nakiri, I'm generally either doing a tap chop (straight down) or push cut (down and forward). With the amount of flat, there is very little chance of accordion cuts. Having the small rise at the tip allows for occasional rock chops.
> 
> Also to add the the weight of this nakiri (220g) I find helps with the rhythm of both types of cut.


This makes complete sense to me so I’m glad to hear someone confirm what I suspected. So why (like my other pictures nakiri) would a nakiri be made with a curved belly like a chef knife? What am I missing? What’s the point of it? Thanks


----------



## tim huang (Dec 21, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> I’m more confused than ever. LOL let’s do it this way. Which of the two look most useful? One is more straight and taller the other shorter more curved.


emmm...I'll choose the straight one as well. I am getting used to the straight down and push cut style. The curve one should be the one for rocking (I suppose?). As you said before, its a board contact difference. And this would relate to your chopping style.


----------



## esoo (Dec 21, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> This makes complete sense to me so I’m glad to hear someone confirm what I suspected. So why (like my other pictures nakiri) would a nakiri be made with a curved belly like a chef knife? What am I missing? What’s the point of it? Thanks



Well, all those that use a Chinese cleaver can't be wrong - since they have a belly in the middle. So it comes down to technique.

For example, a tiny raise at the back of a chef's knife is actually a good thing - if you have an uber-flat profile and rock chop, a really flat heel stops uncomfortably (one complaint that some have against Yoshikane).


----------

